# SLAP YA DADDY, anyone tried it and can comment?



## expat smoker (Sep 3, 2019)

A new [to me] rub that I stumbled on to thanks to google was SLAP YA DADDY and it is quite pricey so I wanted to get a review from you experts before I invested in it. Have tried the SLAP YO MAMA seasoned salts and they were superior to my old go to TONY CHACHERE'S.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 5, 2019)

Most of the commercial rubs are good.  Also pricey.  In most cases a great deal of experimentation went into developing them, thus, they are being sold all over the place.

What is fun is to create your own.  That being said,  there are a multitude of recipes here on the sight by accomplished chefs, competitive smokers, and just great cooks.  Do a search and you may be pleasantly surprised as to what you find.

John


----------



## zwiller (Sep 5, 2019)

I have not tried that one but have ordered a few popular ones and found most were decent but pretty salty to me.  I was not blown away as I expected.  I got far better results brining or injecting.  I think Jeff's rub was better than those I tried and the cool part is it gives you a great starting point to develop your own by tweaking.


----------



## expat smoker (Sep 5, 2019)

Totally agree that DIY is my way mostly.  I'll try something new and get the ingredients off the label and tweek it to my taste, or rely on good ole' google.  
And I usually source my spices at our local health food store and buy by the lb.


----------

